# sweet ass deal once again



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

I know this doesn't belong here, but i found a 240 with a sr20det swap and a silvia that has been hit from the rear. The guy wants $500.00 for the pair, so i hope to soon have a sweet-ass right hand drive car!!!!!
:fluffy: :cheers:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ide take the sivlia first...but do it before someone else does...


----------



## green se-r (Mar 27, 2003)

post up some pics of the silvia


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Moving thread to the correct forum.


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

lol


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

pics will be up as soon as i get some


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

posted twice... closing


----------

